# El que me hable del barrio lo mato



## Guajara-Mirim

Oi pessoal,

Achei uma frase em espanhol: "El que me *hable* del barrio, lo mato." Minha tentativa: "O que me* falar *do bairro, mato ele." Está certo?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Àquele que me falar do bairro, mato/ Quem falar/me recordar do bairro, mato".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Àquele que me falar do bairro, mato/ Quem falar/me recordar do bairro, mato".



Oi Who,

Obrigado por ter respondido. *O* não faz sentido nesta frase?

Obrigado uma vez mais!


----------



## Carfer

Guajara-Mirim said:


> *O* não faz sentido nesta frase?



No português de Portugal, faria, sim: _'mato-o_'


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, faria, sim: _'mato-o_'



*El* que me hable --> *O* que me falar... 

Se eu entendi, não faz sentido quando quiser me referir à pessoa?


----------



## Carfer

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, faria, sim: _'mato-o_'



Ah! esse '_o_'! Sim, pode dizer, mas '_aquele que_' é mais frequente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guajara-Mirim said:


> *El* que me hable --> *O* que me falar...
> 
> Se eu entendi, não faz sentido quando quiser me referir à pessoa?


No Brasil se entende, mas não se usa.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Carfer said:


> Ah! esse '_o_'! Sim, pode dizer, mas '_aquele que_' é mais frequente.





WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil se entende, mas não se usa.



Obrigado a ambos, vou usar "aquele que".

PS: Who, você escreveu *à*quele e Carfer você escrevu *a*quele, qual o correto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Àquele" é contração (a + aquele). A aquele que me falar do bairro...


----------



## Carfer

Guajara-Mirim said:


> PS: Who, você escreveu *à*quele e Carfer você escrevu *a*quele, qual o correto?



Estão ambos correctos. A diferença está na construção. Eu usei '_aquele_' porque nós dizemos '_matar alguém_', o Who '_àquele_' (contracção de '_a+aquele_', conforme explicou) porque usou a construção '_matar a alguém_'


----------



## Imuhar

Sera que eu posso falar também: "Quem me falar do...." ??

E bairro em Portugal tem o mesmo sentido que em america latina?? Por exemplo não sei na Argentina mas aqui na Venezuela _barrio _seria favela no Brasil...


----------



## Carfer

Imuhar said:


> Sera que eu posso falar também: "Quem me falar do...." ?? *Pode.*
> 
> E bairro em Portugal tem o mesmo sentido que em america latina?? Por exemplo não sei na Argentina mas aqui na Venezuela _barrio _seria favela no Brasil... *Não, 'favela' aqui é 'bairro da lata' e nunca é abreviado porque 'bairro' entre nós só significa uma parte de uma cidade com identidade própria, independentemente da riqueza dos seus habitantes. O bairro da Lapa ou o do Restelo em Lisboa, por exemplo, são zonas finas, de gente rica, de aristocratas e de embaixadas*


----------



## Imuhar

Ah tá!! Vejo que em Portugal *bairro *tem o mesmo significado que no Brasil, essas zonas finas, no Brasil seriam os *"bairros nobres" *por exemplo, tipo Leblon - RJ ou Moema - SP...

Obrigado Cafer


----------

